# Visitor Marriage Visa



## ejw07 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hell all new here
I am applying for a Visitor Marriage Visa to go to the UK marry my fiance comeback and the the spousal visa
I am hearing conflicting reports that say it would be hard to get and i would have to convince the ECO about my Canadian statu

Is this true

I need to submit evidence of strong ties to Canada in order for the application to succeed. This is where I feel you've had poor legal advice. 

I will come back i apply for a Spousal Visa

A marriage visitor visa is for someone who wants to marry in the UK but has no intention of settling there. The fact that your future wife is a UK resident is likely to raise questions. 

You still have the option of submitting a fiance visa application, which would mean you wouldn't have to return to Canada after the wedding and start a new application for a spouse settlement visa. This could be done in the UK once you're married. In my opinion, it's simply wasted time and money.

Please inform if this is true


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Are you a Canadian citizen? If not, what is your status in Canada?


----------



## ejw07 (Apr 24, 2015)

Yes I am a Canadian citizen been for 30 yrs


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Then you can easily go to UK and get married. There is no reason you will be prevented from doing so. You will need to do a spousal sponsorship if you wish to bring your spouse to Canada.

Sponsor your spouse, partner or children


----------



## ejw07 (Apr 24, 2015)

I will come back and and a apply for a spousal visa that should be ok should it not ...I have to come back sell my house...ty.


----------



## ejw07 (Apr 24, 2015)

Also my Fiance/would sponsor me there.. the reason for this, she has a antique furniture shop business. She / we have 5 yr plan of slowly winding it down and going to Bhutan / Nepal and doing some charity work and living there.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Now you're changing your story. Your first post suggested that you wanted to go to UK, get married and bring your wife back to Canada. Now you tell that you plan to stay/live in UK for five years before going to Nepal and living out your lives there. You will need to apply to UK authorities for permission to emigrate to there.


----------



## ejw07 (Apr 24, 2015)

What I mentioned was that i was going on a marriage visa which is for 6 mths getting married everything is booked coming back here apply for a spousal visa..to be with then my wife.

Can't do this all in one..takes time ..sorry if you are misreading this


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

ejw07 said:


> Hell all new here
> I am applying for a Visitor Marriage Visa to go to the UK marry my fiance comeback and the the spousal visa
> I am hearing conflicting reports that say it would be hard to get and i would have to convince the ECO about my Canadian statu
> 
> ...





I can barely make sense of any of this.


----------



## ejw07 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi auld and everyone, i must clarify 
1) I am applying for a Visitor marriage Visa for 6mths
2) i am canadian (citizen) 30+yrs
3) Going to the UK to marry my Fiance comeback and then apply for the spousal Visa
4) My fiance has a business and here is the text from the lawyer who advised to do this. hes going with the 56d rule.. i believe
K C Chambers represents the above-named in relation to his immigration matter. We write to lodge an application for Entry Clearance under Immigration Rule 56D.

5) so this is why i am doing it this way , MY APOLOGIES, SORRY FOR THE CONFUSION (SORRY FOR CAPS)

6) this is the first in many steps i will take, 

The Sponsor is a self employed Antique dealer. This business was set up last year and she invested £56,000 into this business and did not take a salary. However from August 2014, the Sponsor has started to pay herself £300 per week and this has increased from the 17/10/2014, to £380 per week. She also has a retail shop from which she sell paints (decorative chalk paint) and she pays herself £300 per week from this employment and has been doing so since August 2014


----------



## ejw07 (Apr 24, 2015)

someone please answer my last post. i am very distraught and missing my Fiance.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Just answer. Do you plan to live in Canada or UK?


----------



## ejw07 (Apr 24, 2015)

I will be coming back and then applying for the spousal visa


----------

